# Oreo Cows



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 15, 2006)

heres our new addition.. he's a galloway bull a.k.a "oreo cookie cows".. we just got him today.. his mom was really sick and going to die.. the only way they would both live is if they were separated.. so now we have him and hes doing good.. we've been calling him Shamu. he's 1 month old and the brown on him will turn to black when he gets older.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww look at him! I love cow's faces, they just look so nice!


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 16, 2006)

hi there so have you had to hand rear him 

hes lovely though 

varna xxxx


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah we are having to hand raise him... he wont drink milk from a bottle, but he'll drink it from a bucket.. silly boy.. he'll be getting milk for awhile..hes 1 month old.. his mom neverhad alot of milk for him so hes a little skinny right now.. but he is really sweet... hes getting used to walking on a leash.. he will follow me around everywhere now..so i take him out alot during the day... the smallest horse harness we could find wouldnt fit him..so we had to make it smaller with some wire andtape..lol..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*Shamu loves being petted!*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Jenni (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never seen an oreo cow before! Very cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, he's adorable - and I love the name . Look at the expression on his face when he's being petted - total bliss 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 19, 2006)

new shamy pics! these are from earlier today.. shamus almost 5 months old now



































we found out that Shamu's mom made it and that she's really healthy again


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow! You are so lucky to live on somany acres of land! I have always wanted a calf. He looks socute! Im jelous!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks linz! i wouldnt move away from here for anything


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Shamu is gorgeous! :inlove:

you lucky girl!!



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 20, 2006)

hes so sweet to! he runs over to you as soon ashe sees you so he can be petted and loved on... and lately hes evenbeen chasing my car up the hill


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2006)

He's growing into a beautiful boy. How lovely to have him as a pet. Glad to hear that his mom madr a full recovery 

Jan


----------



## carrots (Nov 21, 2006)

He is soooo cute! His coat is really starting to develop well. Keep us all updated on how he does over time. 

Luv

Cat x :groupparty:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 25, 2006)

Shamu goes to tennessee to havesurgeryon monday to be fixed... the vet came a few wks ago todo it for free for us, but there were several complications so the vetrecommended a place in Tennessee that does it really cheap. wish usluck getting him up there:?


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 26, 2006)

AWWWW! he is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!!!! i want one!! *sniff*!! your soo lucky!

all the best with him!



xxestellexx:bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 26, 2006)

Very cute calf! Dutch Belted and Belties are oneof my favorite breeds! My own cow, Queen, is a hereford (my otherfavorite breed) and she is trained to be ridden..Any riding plans inthe future? lol!

Ellie


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 26, 2006)

we've been considering alot of things... riding,4h, showing...we just havent made up our minds yet lol...he's already halter trained..but thats about it right now... we got thetrailer today and i started getting him used to it... he gets in andout easily now, but when we first brought it up he was terrified ofit.. we'll be loading him up to go to tennessee tomorrowafternoon..surgery ittuesday andwe dont get topick him up until wednesday


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 26, 2006)

What is he getting surgery for?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 26, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> Shamu goes to tennessee to have surgeryon mondayto be fixed... the vet came a few wks ago to do it for free for us, butthere were several complications so the vet recommended a place inTennessee that does it really cheap. wish us luck getting him upthere:?


sry if any of this is inappropriate..but theres really noother way to put it so here goes he hasto be fixed because he has some complications involvingsome things being stuck if you know what i mean...he's unableto be bandedso the surgery is a must since hes apet..im actually glad we're doing surgery instead ofbanding ...but it will be sad not seeing him for two days


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope everything goes well! Surgery is a goodchoice since he's much older than the usual age you would castrate..heshouldn't be in as much pain. 

Ellie


----------

